# Buying a new set of cookware



## frizzly (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello everyone, first post here, in the past i lurked on the knifes forums and it really helped me pick a nice set of knifes, now I want to buy a new set of Pots and Pans, money is not really an issue but I do have a small issue, I live in a place called Malta (its a small country just south of Italy) and All-Clad and other known Brands on this site do not have any distributors here, call me stupid but, before I buy a new Pot or a Pan I would like to look at it and feel it in my hand, these are the only Brand i could find that a readily available here, *Tescoma*, *Bialetti*, *Moneta*, *Alessi*, *Scanpan*, *Silampos*, *Agnelli*, *Pademo*. Anyone has any recommendations on any of these Brands? I am looking for a normal day to day frying pan, a non stick pan, and a couple of pots preferably that last for a long time. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Edit: Paderno*


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Sorry you have not had much response to your post we are mainly an US based community. I am not really familiar with the brands you mention however being so close to Italy can you take a quick trip there to purchase some quality cookware. Pretty sure you would not have much trouble finding something there. What about Amazon does it deliver to Malta?

@ChrisBelgium this post seems like more in your neck of the woods any brands you would recommend that are available in Europe? Only one I am familiar with and have used is Sitram (France). I was very happy with the quality of the cookware and it was reasonably priced.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

@Frizzly It surprises me that you don't mention *Lagostina*, probably the best known quality cooking gear in Italy, also widely available all over Europe. I have a large Lagostina cooking pot that I'm quite happy about. Especially since it was one of the very few (expensive) pots that I hadn't to throw out since I switched to induction!

Also, I recently bought a few Le Creuset 3-ply pots from their "Magnetik" line. Conceived for induction, but they go as well on other heat sources. I absolutely love these pots. But when buying pans I prefer the Demeyere 7-ply pans made in my own country. Quite expensive but they come with a lifetime guarantee and 5 years on their non-stick versions.

Click on the pictures to enlarge;





  








LeCreusetMagnetik1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 10, 2015







My Le Creuset Magnetik 3-ply series





  








Demeyere7ply_1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Feb 10, 2015







My Demeyere 7-ply pans


----------

